# Bringing gear on military deployment



## Texanboy (Apr 22, 2017)

Just curious if any of y'all that were veterans ever brought any gear with you on military deployments


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2017)

Never.  And I personally wouldn't attempt it either.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 22, 2017)

No, and I agree.  Coming home you're going to be subjected to customs and and various searches the extent depending on where you 're at on the food chain.  That's just coming home.  Don't do it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 22, 2017)

Wouldnt do it. Aint worth your career.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 23, 2017)

When I was in the Army we got random tested every 2-3 months, not sure if steroids are included in what they test go but I wouldn't risk it for as possible article 15 bro that will follow you for life


----------



## Onk (Apr 23, 2017)

sounds like a good way to get DD'd or worse.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2017)

Depending on where you're deployed, ye've got a better chance of picking up gear in-country than of bringing it with you.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes vary true you can get where your at BUT !!! My brother got some from I've seas and let's say he will never do it again he had some serious problems from the gear , I don't think it's really worth it to be honest and just like above said it's not worth your career


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 23, 2017)

What is your job gunna be ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 23, 2017)

Sounds like a dumb idea.


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't do it!


----------



## jSalud (Apr 23, 2017)

Bad idea man. That's just asking for trouble!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd go with the tiger's blood option......


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 24, 2017)

That's just common sense man......


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 25, 2017)

Easy way to get caught as there typically isn't much privacy, unless you are a POG.  Even then, keeping everything sterile is a challenge, especially in whatever sandbox you might end up in--again it depends on the deployment.  Finally, again depending on your job, it's not like you will have a ton of time in a gym--if your FOB even has a gym.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 25, 2017)

I wouldn't do it but for but I'll atleast give you the reasons, 1 you don't have access to support supps or all the stuff you keep on hand when on cycle 2 I knew 2 guys that got UAed and yes they test for AAS! instant dd but with a brief shit your pants moment from jag about more charges 3 I knew a few guys pinned up during TOD from incountry source and just like your bro had bad experience 4 you're around the same guys way too much, everyone notices when you gain 20 lbs on a diet of MREs 6 I knew a staff Sgt that did it successfully because he had the medic keep gear in empty vials and was ****ing way smart at all the angle but he is only person that I knew personally that pinned and didn't get caught but that was years ago IDK if he never got cought YTD!


----------



## Grinch (Apr 26, 2017)

Some deployments would be doable but nothing combat related. Still, the risk isnt worth it. Focus on your job and coming back safely. Worry about everything else on the way home. I wouldnt want someone with bunk pct crying in my convoy about bitch tits and whatnot. Ya dig?


----------



## Headboss (Apr 28, 2017)

I am ex-navy myself and from my deployment experience, I think it would be a bad idea. 

As previously stated, you have zero privacy in the military on deployment, very easy to get caught. 

Also, if you got bunk pct, man you would be shit out of luck with gyno and t level. 

Also, a dishonorable discharge not only limits your jobs on the outside, but you can NEVER own a gun.

Also, steroids are a class 3 felony drug, so there would be jail time in the military as well as jail time waiting for you in civilian land.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Man when I was in Iraq we operated out of a little outpost that was perfect for it because it was only 2 of our platoons on it and we had a little gym set up. But we had a company that was operating out of a big airbase and they all got tested for AAS because people noticed them blowing up and 75% of them failed the test. Really depends on where you are and who is around watching. We had a couple of guys get some shipped to them once we got settled in and nobody said a word cause it was just our 2 platoons an we were all close. I'd wait and see what the situation was like and then get it delivered, you can ask around once you're there and figure out how to beat the mail system


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 6, 2017)

FRITZBLITZ said:


> I wouldn't do it but for but I'll atleast give you the reasons, 1 you don't have access to support supps or all the stuff you keep on hand when on cycle 2 I knew 2 guys that got UAed and yes they test for AAS! instant dd but with a brief shit your pants moment from jag about more charges 3 I knew a few guys pinned up during TOD from incountry source and just like your bro had bad experience 4 you're around the same guys way too much, everyone notices when you gain 20 lbs on a diet of MREs 6 I knew a staff Sgt that did it successfully because he had the medic keep gear in empty vials and was ****ing way smart at all the angle but he is only person that I knew personally that pinned and didn't get caught but that was years ago IDK if he never got cought YTD!





gorilla86 said:


> Man when I was in Iraq we operated out of a little outpost that was perfect for it because it was only 2 of our platoons on it and we had a little gym set up. But we had a company that was operating out of a big airbase and they all got tested for AAS because people noticed them blowing up and 75% of them failed the test. Really depends on where you are and who is around watching. We had a couple of guys get some shipped to them once we got settled in and nobody said a word cause it was just our 2 platoons an we were all close. I'd wait and see what the situation was like and then get it delivered, you can ask around once you're there and figure out how to beat the mail system




Whats all this talk of piss testing for it?  15 years ago guys on the line were juiced to the gills and it was never an issue


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 7, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Whats all this talk of piss testing for it?  15 years ago guys on the line were juiced to the gills and it was never an issue


Man 10yrs ago they blood tested folks in country when they thought they were juicing. Even saw random drug test on my outpost and there was only 80 of us living in a barn on the edge of a city.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 7, 2017)

gorilla86 said:


> Man 10yrs ago they blood tested folks in country when they thought they were juicing. Even saw random drug test on my outpost and there was only 80 of us living in a barn on the edge of a city.




POG unit?


10char


----------



## Anomaly (Jun 9, 2017)

You have a few options with this;

First in foremost, you are running about a 20% in getting caught during some process no matter what method you take. Meaning 1 in 5 deployments someone is going to see something, say something or take your "something." Obviously, if you are not willing to own up to your actions in front of CO then don't do those actions (pretty sure that is in every safety brief too)

Now the helpful routes;
Depending on your location you will have different obstacles to overcome.

*Afghanistan/Iraq:* 
-Your 95% good to take it there

-Once you have it there, find a remote area to stash away from your personal property. Health and comfort checks exist, they check for contraband, drugs, and missing gear frequently. Keep t away from you hidden somewhere and your fine

-Coming back, you will be searched by customs just don't bring any back there is no point. If you absolutely must bring it back mail it in a care package. To do this I recommend buying and placing it inside of a toy, then reassemble it and mail it to your address for your "nephew"

*Southeast Asia/Pacific region*:

-They use a "poker chip" method to search your gear coming in. They randomly distribute a poker chip to every 1 in 5 people to dump there bags and be searched.

-I was searched but I had resealed a vitamin bottle with super glue, this method is risky because they check for bottles that have been tampered with. They also shake the bottle contents around and inspect visually (mostly)

-Id recommend making friends with your corpsman or your medic and confide in him with what your plans are. Best way to do this is to tell him you were thinking about using some enchancements but was wondering what he thought about it and if he could give you more advise. Let your medic or corpsman teach you something and be very interested and act like you didn't already know it. 9 times out of 10 they will ask you if you can hook them up too. Just have the "brilliant idea" out of no where that he should keep it in his medbag.

-Leaving they do the same check so don't bring it back, they will be looking for machetes, stun guns, and illegal pharmaceuticals

*Austrailia*
No, nope, No, Nuh-uh
-Don't bring it in or out unless you wanna mule that shit inside your body

-AQIS is no joke they search everything everywhere always. They check everything twice it's not worth the headache. However, they won't check your body. If you go this route, You will have to keep it on your body, duck tape to the thigh, tight netted pt shorts with loose cammies, or in your boot blousings with boot bands.

-I suggest going natty for a little while if your going to Australia. I'd give it an honest 80% chance of getting caught even if everything goes right. 

*Going by Ship*
-Your good, if you have vehicles with your unit stash it there
-Mostly make you dump what you have on you, in front of you. No one pats you down or looks twice. 

*Going by plane*
-Metal Detectors (rarely) 
-X-ray machine for your gear
-Give it to your corpsman or keep it on you
-Oo don't forget to bring a pillow it's a long ass flight. 

*Obtaining while in country*
-Interpreters are really cool, get to know them well they will actually give you a really deep perspective insight into how we are as a human race so don't talk about slaying bodies, talk about the greater good and how you want to help anyway you can. 
Interpreters will get down and be gungho too, but that is their right way more than yours. Youre there to have their back for their country, respect them and they will help you anyway they can. Very caring, and loyal people. Most of them work out. Invite them to work out with you. (If you are already jacked this will be the best, easiest, and safest avenue) 

-Volunteer for post if their is a Afghan border patrol or Israeli team going 50/50 with you guys. You will have a long time to chat about everything. Don't be soft with Israelis, those dude will treat you like a bitch if you let them. A good hard stiff arm into the chest and hip toss will chill them the **** out. Challenge them to grapple too (Israelis only) 
-They will add you on Facebook too, so Opsec your shit.

*-Walking street (pattaya beach/Thailand*)

Shore Patrol will be "undercover" but you can usually spot them with their douchebag dress code.
if you get grabbed up by one of them, act extremely drunk and blabber stuff in an accent, say you are not from wherever you are from. Australia usually works best here. They don't have the authority to apprehend a foreigner and they don't have the "give a ****" to deal with a drunk Aussie who wants to head butt their teeth in while on holiday.

*-Stealth Care packages*
Make yourself care packages and stash your good very very well in them. Dunno if I can mention sources here, so I will only say that some sources will put their gear in lube packets so you can throw them in a care package easily. 

_Of course, of course, of course... Do NOT attempt to bring gear with you, it's not worth your career. Wait til you are in the states in your own house off of a military installation. The above info is only so that should you decide that your proficiency outweighs conduct, you will have a better, more informed idea of the precedings into your deployment. Make choices that you will proudly stand tall behind_.

Good luck, Semper Fi.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 13, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> POG unit?
> 
> 
> 10char


Nah man a grunt unit. We lived in a barn on the edge of a little town. We patrolled the point of entry from Syria, trained Iraqi's and provided our own base security with only two platoons. They only did random tests, but still I was surprised anyone got tested where we were


----------

